# Hunter Hangs Self



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

Dont know how many of you caught the news release that I just read on (myfoxcleveland.com) about the hunter that slipped off his tree stand and had one of the straps wrap around his neck and left him hanging there.This happened in Portage Co. ( in the Rootstown area)... Check out the whole story on ( myfox)....Just thought I'd mention this .......as this safety feature.......turned out to be what took his life.... and sometimes we all take for granted, that little mistakes, can and do.....have tragic results......Safe hunting guys.........


----------



## falcon2082 (Jun 16, 2008)

I heard about this earlier today but there were no details. There was hopes that this was just rumor mill. It is just too bad when you here about something like this happening when obviously the person was doing things right and using his/her safety harness. My thoughts are with the family.


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

Safety Harness Accidentally Kills Hunter 

Last Edited: Sunday, 26 Oct 2008, 2:03 PM EDT 
Created: Sunday, 26 Oct 2008, 2:03 PM EDT 


According to Portage County Sheriff Duane Kaley, around 9:15 p.m on Friday the sheriff's department received a call from a woman who said her husband had not returned home from a hunting trip. Portage County Sheriff's deputies along with local fire departments searched the woods off of Cook Road in Rootstown. Just after midnight on Saturday, with the help of a K-9 unit and thermal imaging, 48 year old Michael Heigelmann of Randolph Township was found hanging from a tree stand. Apparantly Mr. Heigelmann had slipped from the tree stand and one of the straps from the safety harness he was wearing became wrapped around his neck. Mr. Heigelmann was found deceased. This appears to be a tragic accident.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Thoughts and Prayers go out to the Heigelmann Family....Do everything right and the Angel of Death still comes and get's you...He left doing something he loved to do...May God hold the Heigelmann Family in the palm of his hand untill they all meet again...Rest in Peace my Friend....:!


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

i know the guy on the rootstown fire dept. that found him. when he found Mr. Heigelmann he had a broken back and was suffocated by the harness around his rib cage. there were signs of stuggling and the lower half of the stand and his fanny pack were at the bottom of the tree his knife and cell phone where in his fanny pack. from the story i got it sounded to me that he had one of the old style harnesses (the seat belt strap ones) and he must have had it around his waist when everything went wrong. i'm not tryin to start anything with anyone jus sayin what i heard. it still was a tragic accident. he had taken the next two weeks off of work to hunt and friday was his first day out


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

Very sad.......

Even with a harness it can be dangerous. I have heard that the harness could suffocate someone even if used correctly. From what I read and watched, you DO NOT want to simply fall out and hang there nicely until you are found. The body will be in distress by simply hanging from the harness.


----------



## Bigun (Jun 20, 2006)

Always have a cut out knife. My harness has one attached to one of the straps, and I keep a pocket knife or two that I can open with one hand in my pants pocket. Falling sucks but it is better then dieing. Prayers to the family.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

First of all I want to pass on my condolences to the family involved in this tragic accident.

This story makes me sick to my stomach. I have spent countless hours in the woods and I can envision what happened. Years ago I used to hunt using just a belt type harness. I switched over several years ago when the 3 point harness style became popular. If it wrapped around his neck there would still be a major problem. Not knowing the situation I have no idea if the harness type could have helped. Nevertheless I still highly recommend that anyone using a tree stand use the harness style. The newer styles supply a cutter on the front of the harness as well that ensures that you have a method of cutting loose at all times. I have known guys who have viewed harnesses as a nuisance and avoided them. I constantly warn them as I am doing here.


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks to all that have read this and/or posted......My intent was to sharpen our awareness of those things that we all tend to take for granted and our personal safety is right up there at the top. I have hunted for over 50 years and know that accidents can and do happen....It totally makes me sick when I hear of even one hunting tragedy in any season, such as this one was. But with the fast paced actions that we all as humans find ourselves under in these stressfull times.......mental errors can carry much more deadly results while we are afield in search of relief from those day to day pressures.As I said before....... hunt safe.....hunt smart.....and enjoy the bounty and the beauty our "maker" has placed there for your eyes and souls to behold.....Jon Sr..My heart felt PRAYERS go out to his friends and family......


----------



## falcon2082 (Jun 16, 2008)

As stated in my earlier post, my thoughts are with the family. Unfortunatley it takes accidents like this to make people like us who sit in tree stands think a little more on the side of safety. I have have always used a harness and bought the HSS vest prior to last year and the three things I carry in in the vest are a knife and 2 of the screw in tree steps so if anything happens I will hopefully have a chance to get back in my stand.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

My prayers are for the family...

Honestly, I have been hunting out of tree's for many years. So long, that it is more or less a routine for me. I sit and think about how I never really think keeping safe in the tree. I just climb the tree, sit and hunt, then climb down. A tragic situation, such as this really makes to take a step back and think about all the things you do while in the woods.


----------



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

I have a safety bar on my stand it is almost impossible to fall out but I still wear aharnass cause I hunt alone.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Ted Dressel said:


> I have a safety bar on my stand it is almost impossible to fall out but I still wear aharnass cause I hunt alone.


I don't believe this guy fell out of his stand either based on the earlier description. It sounds like he knocked the lower section of his climber away from the tree and dropped out from underneath him. Obviously nobody will ever know exactly how that happened but nevertheless it could happen.

Personally I much more prefer to have a harness on when in a stand. With it I can actually lean out against a taut strap to stabilize. I don't have to watch my feet as closely when moving around as I can keep my balance much easier.


----------



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

Come to think about it, he must not have enougth experience in a tree stand to see what his movements can be in his surranding area.I always check my harness to see where it is located on my tree once I get set up.I make sure that the strap that is on the trunck is at least 1head lenght above me when standing up or sitting down.


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Terrible story. Goes to show all of us that even when we think we're doing the right thing that accidents still can happen. I am a firm believer in the "full body" style safety harness. If you should fall it will help support your weight via your shoulders,arms,and legs. My condolences to all that knew him.


----------



## catfisherman (Jun 14, 2004)

they had another hunter found dead hanging from his tree stand i seen it in the canton repository today he was from massillon. my prayers go out with both of these individuals families


----------

